# Lamena!



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I picked up a bag at the ACA convention, they were labeled as a 'possible pair' of _Paretroplus nourissati_ - Lamena is the common name - in the Babes auction last Friday. They were selected by Laif Demason from the stock he donated to the convention, so I think I can trust his judgement! They have settled in very well, as you can see from these photos.

This is the possible male. His body shape is somewhat elongate, and he gets even more yellow than the photo shows. He likes to chase things, especially the juvie Fossorochromis that seem to ignore his territorial claims all the time.









This is the possible female. You can see the stockier body shape. She colors up occasionally, but most of the time she's trying not to aggravate the bigger one!


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Nice find. :thumb:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

I am truly envious :drooling:

I've only ever seen menarambos in the flesh and they were juvies.

I dream of the day we see those here in Australia...

Great find indeed!


----------

